# B-29 Superfortress



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

This Testor's QuickBuilder kit in 1/130 scale by New Ray of a Boeing B-29 Superfortress was bought on closeout at a hobby store partially assembled for a mere $4.67. With added detailing to the wheels, propeller spinners, engine vents and openings, this inexpensive model turned out pretty well.

The most obvious lack of detail is in the clear rear gunner area. And the nose art only appears on the left side.

Overall not bad, especially for the price paid.

(Sorry about the blue modeling putty in the front wheel well. Had to get some weight in there to make it sit right. And I didn't want to disassemble it just for that. And I didn't think it would show on the photos. Oh well, it comes out easily enough for gears up display)

Thanks for lookin'...........


----------



## jim81147 (Mar 27, 2006)

5 dollars very well spent. nice


----------

